# Is the Redheaded stepchild just as good? Pun intended!



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Did that mean that I paid too much for the stuff I bought from you? NAHHHHH!
Bill


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

Bill I try to hold you to the fire everytime without success!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Robert, I think the MF #8 is actually a #3 in Stanley speak. The MF #9 is equivalent to the Stanley #4. I do agree with you on the quality the MF tools. BTW hang on to those MF #10's, they're price is climbing of late since the Stanley 4 1/2's have become almost untouchable price wise!


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

You are absolutely right! My brain was going one way and the fingers another!


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

I think all of the other brands will start climbing since the market has figured out how many stanleys there really are. The MF and Union tools are getting really hard to acquire in any kind of quantity vs. Stanleys I can usually buy 20-30 decent Stanleys for every 3-4 MF and 8-10 Unions.



> Robert, I think the MF #8 is actually a #3 in Stanley speak. The MF #9 is equivalent to the Stanley #4. I do agree with you on the quality the MF tools. BTW hang on to those MF #10 s, they re price is climbing of late since the Stanley 4 1/2 s have become almost untouchable price wise!
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a #9 #10 and a #22c love them all.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

I fell in love with my first MF No 9 and I've been keeping an eye out for more MF locally, since. Recently picked up a second No 9 because a) it needed a little love and b) it was less than $20. Would love to add a 14 sooner rather than later and really want to get a 24, but that may take a while.


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

Good to hear I'm not the only one with an "affliction" for quality tools! 


> I have a #9 #10 and a #22c love them all.
> 
> - Lumberpunk


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

MF stuff is kinda hard to get sometimes in decent shape there are probably 1 MF for every 30 Stanleys. Keep your eye out and you MIGHT find one I didn't buy up!!! Nice thing is the prices for them are still pretty reasonable but if you find one you better buy it now Stanley prices have been slowly dropping and other makers are slowly rising. Or at least that has been my observation as of yet! 


> I fell in love with my first MF No 9 and I ve been keeping an eye out for more MF locally, since. Recently picked up a second No 9 because a) it needed a little love and b) it was less than $20. Would love to add a 14 sooner rather than later and really want to get a 24, but that may take a while.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


----------



## sampavman (Jan 7, 2015)

Speaking of non-Stanleys, what do y'all think about Ohio Tool Co planes? Seems like their irons are much thicker than the stanleys. Also, the lack of brand recognition sometimes means you can find for decent bargains. Any opinions?


----------



## chiseler (Dec 20, 2015)

Your welcome Robert,I think I figured out why you tried to talk me out of buying MF,you want them all for yourself LOL!!
By the way guys and gals,when it comes to vintage tools (which I am a fanatic about) Robert is the best thing that has happened to me in a long time,he is extremely knowledgeable,honest,a straight shooter, fair prices,and just a good guy,(and no we're not in business together LOL)Thanks Bob


----------



## firebirds (Apr 19, 2016)

Great tool


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

Haven't had a lot of experience with Ohio Tool planes but from the buzz around me they seem to be solid and perform well. As far as the thicker irons the early unions also came with thicker irons and I have a lot of experience with them. They perform exceptionally well and I enjoy the heck out of them. Early unions are in my opinion some of the best on the user market. I thoroughly love collecting and using them. Very true on the bargain side for the Non-Stanleys but enjoy it while it lasts people have started to figure out that Stanley made a copious amount of planes and aren't as "rare" as the other quality brands this driving the non-Stanley brand tools pricing up! 


> Speaking of non-Stanleys, what do y all think about Ohio Tool Co planes? Seems like their irons are much thicker than the stanleys. Also, the lack of brand recognition sometimes means you can find for decent bargains. Any opinions?
> 
> - sampavman


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Scott you made me blush! Be careful how many people you tell that I'm good you'll ruin my rep…. Hahaha and I'll have to sell my babies! And you bet ya on the MF. I want them all to myself! Hahaha


> Your welcome Robert,I think I figured out why you tried to talk me out of buying MF,you want them all for yourself LOL!!
> By the way guys and gals,when it comes to vintage tools (which I am a fanatic about) Robert is the best thing that has happened to me in a long time,he is extremely knowledgeable,honest,a straight shooter, fair prices,and just a good guy,(and no we re not in business together LOL)Thanks Bob
> 
> - chiseler


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Millers Falls planes are a well made plane in my book, I own a few that I have picked up at flea markets and garage sales; cleaned, re-sharpened and put to use in my shop.

Along with the Record, this is an often overlooked tool by the Stanley collectors.

I have more than twenty planes in my shop, all users, that I have acquired them at the flea market and garage sales, and I have never paid more than $25 for any of them. Oh yeah, they will ask enormous process but I explain that the value they have on that tool is for the restored version … about 20 hours away.

E-bay has lots of over priced Planes … get off your butt and go visit your neighbors when they have a sale … I bought a #4 Stanley that still had the decal on the tote for $7.50; I put the blade in the right way, sharpened it and it sits proudly in the till.


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

I totally agree if done right cleaning up a plane for its best performance is an arduous process. But once they are good they will blow your mind as to their abilities.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Robert, I stand guilty as charged. Now I'll continue to look for that iron for my Stanley # 5 1/2. 2 1/4" can't be THAT hard to find.
And about that table….......You guys will be blown away when he ever posts pics.
Bill


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

here you go Bill


----------

